# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  ANAGRAME-Lojëra me shkronja

## Harudi

Do të paraqes nga tre emra të personaliteteve shqiptare dhe të huaj,të cilët janë të njohur në botën e muzikës,filmit,letërsisë etj,por emri i tyre do të jetë i "deformuar" me një kuptim tjetër,kurse Ju do të gjeni emrin-mbiemrin e vërtetë! 

p.sh.

*BANIM AZIA (këngëtar)

*Naim Abazi 


Nga bota e muzikës:

*TASOTA T.SHUKRI

*KRONI QAMI

*RIZAJ MO MONIKA

 :kryqezohen:

----------


## Harudi

> Do të paraqes nga tre emra të personaliteteve shqiptare dhe të huaj,të cilët janë të njohur në botën e muzikës,filmit,letërsisë etj,por emri i tyre do të jetë i "deformuar" me një kuptim tjetër,kurse Ju do të gjeni emrin-mbiemrin e vërtetë! 
> 
> p.sh.
> 
> *BANIM AZIA (këngëtar)
> 
> *Naim Abazi 
> 
> 
> ...



Edhe pakë ndihmë për lojën me shkronja- ANAGRAME!

*TASOTA T.SHUKRI
*KASTRIOT TUSHA

Mbeten edhe dy anagrame të pazgjidhura të cilat gjithashtu na japin dy emra të këngëtareve të njohura shqiptare.
Duhet vetëm pakë kombinim të shkronjave dhe...

----------


## Mister Enigma

Të lumtë, Harud!
Ideja jote për anagrame është e hatashme. Unë sot e pashë. 
Edhe unë sajoj anagrame dhe enigma të tjera.

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

gjert ebradia
lol

----------


## Mister Enigma

Kam vërejtje te anagramet e dhëna. Në të dyjat ke bërë nga një lëshim që më ka detyruar ta çaj kokën derisa i gjeta zgjidhjet.  :ngerdheshje: 
Zgjidhjet e anagrameve tua janë:
KRONI QAMI - Mira Konçi (Q = Ç)
RIZAJ MO MONIKA - Mariza Ikonomi (J = I)

----------


## Mister Enigma

> gjert ebradiar
> lol


Ç'thua?   :djall me brire:

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Ardit Gjebrea  :perqeshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Më duket se ke dhënë anagram me fjalë të pakuptimta. Duket se e ke menduar ARDIT GJEBREA mirëpo prapëseprapë e ke shtuar një shkronjë "R".
Megjithatë na jep edhe kështu nëse s'mund të gjesh me fjalë. Dhe hajde le ta lodhë dikush trurin.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

vone je se e kam  heq me koh ate r  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Hahahahhahahaha. Ky 60 sekondëshi nganjëherë sjell edhe telashe. Por prapëseprapë ke dhënë enigmë me fjalë pa kuptim. E kjo s'është anagram nëse nuk e ke ditur.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

AH XHELOZIA

Nuk është e vështirë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

ja po te jap i tjeter , praktika eshte mesuesja me  e mire  :ngerdheshje: 

po si nuk e dija pse nuk kishin kuptim ato me lart  :ngerdheshje:  

njesha hini  aza  :perqeshje:

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

> AH XHELOZIA
> 
> Nuk është e vështirë.


nuk ke qef ta lodhesh trunin ti   :sarkastik:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Një lutje të vogël e kam. Anagramin shkruaje me shkronja të mëdha që të dihet se është anagrami. 
Anjeza Shahini  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mister Enigma

Kush tha që s'dua ta lodh. Derisa ti ke dhënë enigmën tënde e dhashë edhe unë timen. Të shkojmë me radhë pra.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

...............

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Mire re e shkruaj un si ta dush ti 

E sheh qe ishte e lehte , hajde na thuaj nje ti tani 
 again

----------


## Mister Enigma

Ishte e lehtë por nuk më tregove si është.... :S

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

e gjete pra lol

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

ja dhe nje se me duket paske qef me shume te gjesh se sa te thuash lol 

LIADE ISNAM LIAJ


ciao...

----------

